Ask HN: YouTube down? - LiweiZ
======
mitchtbaum
Watch "Let's de-Google-ify the Internet" on PeerTube

[https://peer.mathdacloud.ovh/videos/watch/c193a2f6-8b24-48c3...](https://peer.mathdacloud.ovh/videos/watch/c193a2f6-8b24-48c3-a93e-f89bd71cad42)

[https://github.com/Chocobozzz/PeerTube](https://github.com/Chocobozzz/PeerTube)

[https://instances.joinpeertube.org/instances](https://instances.joinpeertube.org/instances)

~~~
zaxomi
When YouTube comes back up again, I can recommend Tom Scott with "Single Point
of Failure: The (Fictional) Day Google Forgot To Check Passwords"

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4GB_NDU43Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4GB_NDU43Q)

~~~
ateesdalejr
Yes! This video was what caused me to reconsider my use of Google services
seriously.

~~~
scrollaway
I was wondering how to react if this happened to me while watching the video.
If, like me, you use Google with your email on your own domain (eg. gsuite),
you could, in an emergency, change your MX records to something non-google.

~~~
corobo
Worth noting that "In an emergency" also relies on your MX records' TTL being
set to a low value

~~~
breakingcups
And the DNS not being managed by Google and the domain not being bought
through Google.

------
walrus01
Medium sized regional AS here: I am looking at a fairly large drop in IX
traffic charts for our ports that face the IX, updated every 60s, which
directly corresponds in time with the beginning of the Youtube outage. (We are
not big enough to have a direct, dedicated peering session with the
Google/Youtube AS).

At any given time of day 4pm-11pm a huge percent of our traffic is Youtube (or
netflix, or amazon video, or hulu, or similar).

~~~
suls
Is any of this info publicly available anywhere?

~~~
rodaliste
IX charts are public in Chile by law. Everything looks well except the
Telefonica (TIWS) international trunk [1]. It started dropping all traffic at
the same time.

[1]
[http://pit.grupogtd.com/default.php?id=1](http://pit.grupogtd.com/default.php?id=1)

~~~
leesalminen
Que bacan weon! Estoy en viña ahorita. Sabes por que Movistar es muy lento com
LTE aca?

~~~
anoncoward111
Are you on prepaid? Virtually all Chilean prepaid carriers are deathly slow,
especially outside of Santiago. I had barely any service in Algarrobo on
Claro, but postpaid plans ran just fine, especially Claro, even in crazy
places like Farellones :)

For what it's worth, I hated every second of my life in vina and that stupid
town to the north of it and also Valparaiso. God, bring me back to La Parva or
Embalse El Yeso. Some of the most incredible, untouched mystical land there!

~~~
leesalminen
I’m currently roaming on a post paid US plan. When I arrived in Chile I had 3G
on Claro. Then it switched me to LTE on Movistar. 3G on Claro was more
reliable.

Interesting to know about pre vs post paid. Will keep it in mind for longer
trips when I normally buy a local SIM.

We just spent the last week in Torres del Paine backpacking around ... what an
amazing place! Going to spend a couple days in viña and then headed to Conce
to see some old friends. I’ve not been to La Parva but will add it to the
list!

~~~
anoncoward111
Enjoy, my friend! If you have a car, the mountains to the East of Santiago are
absolutely awesome. Everything is safe and cool there, nothing worse than
Californian tier driving. There's even free wifi at La Parva, and a ski lift
to I think 12,000 feet in elevation if you dont want to walk haha.

Enjoy the city! I just had really bad experiences there. It's probably not the
norm but I just hate petty thieves and the grime when I'm paying foreigner
prices. I was based in Las Condes for 3 months and really loved it.

I think I still have my little $7 claro sim card lying around here somewhere
:)))

------
Globz
Do they encrypt the server side error stack trace?

500 Internal Server Error Sorry, something went wrong.

A team of highly trained monkeys has been dispatched to deal with this
situation.

If you see them, send them this information as text (screenshots frighten
them): APkpgMWbWQ3LvimPoFynDB0W8VeUJ9ECiPcDCm8L0Qiku1I2TbAShWp- taKn-
AzOGigwq0sU4oe9mbWb2Bwv4BK37C5xOAL7qm11fHn4L0swqhLk wbcnyKH2HM3AQNf-
ucVsolyigJTNKA2SSNUMVZnDPmfsFH7ecKkpQmNi VGWhtXypv0zJyz9d_mpkgMoONtIrPUA4imxK-
gNnE-_WQWQZNJm0CTae slJVC-TYgnvOZ9AYp6nodeUNpCoGspWaJVXn_ZSxy-71oGdlkCqWs6AY
2wmIEKe8eeAMqwkTHZNHkbAaH-fxWE_WDPuG-q7AFbOz8jZCFD06MYgf
obFUSaH6B7PUdBFwVvjEaTD34J8PVhZTIJziRK-9-wSHOI6Vwf1lTuFe
X0m52abRMW1VJaZB3taHK09kFT8Lv546OPhsL0Bn70UIs2durkAAYe4Z ...

~~~
nickthemagicman
Thats prob base64 and your IP might be in the decoded string.

~~~
zamadatix
Messing around with it for a minute it seems it's a modified base64 (+ and /
are replaced by - and _) with a space every 56 characters. I couldn't get any
permutation where a-z, A-Z, 0-9, and -_/_- were consistent so it's either
encrypted or one of
1,268,869,321,858,841,641,034,33,389,335,161,480,802,865,516,174,545,192,198,801,894,375,214,704,230,400,000,000,000,000
permutations of the encoding alphabet (or I messed up the decoding).

~~~
dx87
The modified base64 is probably just URL encoding
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Base64#URL_applications](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Base64#URL_applications)

------
typon
I'm imagining millions of kids in restaurants crying out because their "iPads
aren't working"

~~~
mikesickler
My son is having "a moment"

~~~
mcs_
Mine is sleeping, I was ready to enjoy the new justforfunc episode... I'm the
one that is crying...

------
tomkin
My wife says: "they probably ran out of space on their server"

~~~
mindcrime
Probably because the logs directory filled up...

------
sarim
I have never seen Youtube not work. Ever. This is a special moment. Glad you
are all here to share it with me :)

~~~
amingilani
I am proud to say that in 2008 my country knocked this puny website off the
interwebs in a bid to censor it within the country. They accidentally hijacked
the global IP addresses[0]

I am also proud to say that my country left the domain for their original
Internet Exchange Point[1] unregistered. Guess who scooped it up?

PS. My country is Pakistan.

[0]: [https://www.cnet.com/news/how-pakistan-knocked-youtube-
offli...](https://www.cnet.com/news/how-pakistan-knocked-youtube-offline-and-
how-to-make-sure-it-never-happens-again/)

[1]: [https://pie.net.pk](https://pie.net.pk)

~~~
Grazester
Well everyone here seems mighty proud of censorship. Its too bad when Google
themselves want to do it in China everyone loses their shit!

~~~
amingilani
I guess the sarcasm in my original post wasn't obvious enough. But, yes، that
was sarcasm۔

I'm also suing the Pakistani Federal Government to hand over a list of
censored internet resources as part of a FOIA request. The hearing is tomorrow
[0], wish me luck!

[0]: [https://link.medium.com/RkevqMKY4Q](https://link.medium.com/RkevqMKY4Q)

------
apetresc
Interestingly, my youtube-dl archiving script is still chugging along with
only a handful of elevated retry rates. So whatever the problem is, it's
probably not at the API or CDN layers.

~~~
deusofnull
isn't it also strange that the shadow of their ui components are still
loading?

~~~
LeoPanthera
They're generic templates to make you think the page is loading faster than it
is. They don't represent the content that eventually (normally) shows up.

------
kevingrahl
Ha! My time to shine.. I’ve got somewhere around 80TB of YouTube content on my
NAS including thousands of videos that aren’t available anymore on YouTube or
anywhere else online. The joy of hoarding data..

~~~
voltagex_
I hope you've got plans for what happens to that content when you're not
around any more. With how ephemeral a lot of content is on YouTube there's
sure to be valuable videos on people's drives.

~~~
kevingrahl
I actually do have plans for that in place!

I’ve got two identical servers, one will go to The Internet Archive and the
other one should go to some German archive but I haven’t decided which one,
still looking around.

I have a script in place that deletes all private data off of those servers
before and instructed two friends and some family members on how to proceed.

Of course I don’t just hoard YouTube videos.. There’s a wide variety of data
on there.

About lost content; I just recently started looking up all the YouTube videos
I own to see how many aren’t available anymore on YouTube (A LOT). Still
trying to decide if I should re-up them with some burner accounts or leave it
be..

~~~
voltagex_
Talk to Jason Scott at archive.org. Those taken down videos could be uploaded
now for safekeeping

~~~
kevingrahl
I just have to figure out how to check which ones already are on Archive. But
I’ll absolutely do that!

------
jtchang
This is going to be one good postmortem.

~~~
yertletheturtle
I sure hope they live stream it.

~~~
SteveNuts
On Twitch of course

~~~
ayberk
You're joking, but I like the idea of watching a live postmortem with Twitch
chat.

~~~
mrmuagi
Me too, but I imagine a tsunami of 4head spam.

------
igotsideas
Getting errors too. First time ever tho so props to the YouTube team for being
pretty damn good most of the time.

------
corodra
Are we going to start a betting pool as to why?

I put $20 on DDoS, but I'm hedging $5 that someone spilled their drink on
something important and quickly got out of there before anyone noticed.

~~~
Escapado
Wouldn't DDoS be incredibly hard to pull off given YouTubes vast resources? I
mean they generate so much traffic all the time and serve so many requests a
second I don't know if botnets of that size exist. Anyone here more
knowledgeable?

~~~
mark-r
Maybe it's a brain teaser - if you can answer how to DDoS Youtube, they'll
call you up for an interview.

~~~
justtopost
I could tell you a few ways, but would never work for them out of principle.
They can find their own bugs.

------
kobayashi
I was setting up a new network and thought it was my settings! I've been
driving myself mad for the last 45 minutes thinking that I had fudged up
somewhere! Thank goodness for this post

~~~
ObsoleteNerd
It was working fine for me until the minute I hit Upload on a video. I was
entirely convinced I'd had my account auto-banned or something, and was very
confused/frustrated. Couldn't find any mention of it anywhere at that point,
then this thread popped up.

It's pretty telling that YouTube is so reliable, and Google is so horrible to
their users, that my first instinct was that I got banned for no reason by
some bot, rather than the site was broken.

~~~
O_H_E
This is what happens when one is the user be not the customer

------
css
First thing I see on their Twitter page are fake _verified_ Youtube accounts
perpetuating some Crypto scam:
[https://i.imgur.com/PkEbjH5.png](https://i.imgur.com/PkEbjH5.png)

~~~
qwertay
Typical scam. Problem is verified accounts can change names so scammers steal
details for random verified accounts and then use them to pretend to be high
profile accounts.

------
swozey
From Ops to Ops, much respect YouTube/Goog and a tremendous pat on the back to
this even being such a big deal.

I'll happily, but very-boredly, wait until you're done. :)

~~~
0xFFFE
Kudos to the Ops team indeed, can't wait to read the PM report.

------
51Cards
New Boston Dynamics dancing robot video launched today is probably to blame.
:)

(and if you haven't seen it now you have something to look forward to when
Youtube comes back)

~~~
brink
Or you can view it now
[https://twitter.com/YouTube/status/1052213813108453377](https://twitter.com/YouTube/status/1052213813108453377)

------
janee
Woke up randomly at 3am (utc+2). Opened HN. saw this ask HN

Think I felt a great disturbance on the net and woke up, as if millions of
voices suddenly cried out in terror and were suddenly presented with a black
screen on their YouTubes. I fear something terrible has happened

~~~
rohan1024
This exact same thing happened with me. I woke up at unusual time.

Its working now though.

------
userbinator
Very glad to see it's not just me. I was about to think they had a radical new
redesign again with everything AJAX'd and decided to make it totally unusable
in anything but the very _very_ latest DRM-encumbered browser(s).

------
em3rgent0rdr
Well...this is a good excuse for me to setup a PeerTube mirror for my YouTube
channel.

------
TheAceOfHearts
Let's speculate, how much money would you guys guess is being lost every
minute of downtime?

~~~
6502nerdface
> Estimates for YouTube's annual revenue, nearly all of which still comes from
> ads, vary a fair amount. But many of the estimates are now above $10
> billion. At different points, Bank of America and Mizuho forecast that
> YouTube would post 2017 revenue of $13 billion and $12 billion,
> respectively. And in February, Baird's Colin Sebastian estimated YouTube is
> doing around $15 billion in annual sales. [0]

I think that works out to a bit more than $28k/minute.

[0] [https://www.thestreet.com/investing/youtube-might-be-
worth-o...](https://www.thestreet.com/investing/youtube-might-be-worth-
over-100-billion-14586599)

------
peterwwillis
Unrelated, but on a recent network outage
([https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/cloud-
networking/18...](https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/cloud-
networking/18016)):

    
    
      The incident occurred while Google's network operations team was replacing
      the routers that link us-central1-c to Google's backbone that connects to
      the public internet. Google engineers paused the router replacement process
      after determining that additional cabling would be required to complete the
      process and decided to start a rollback operation. The rollout and rollback
      operations utilized a version of workflow that was only compatible with the
      newer routers. Specifically, rollback was not supported on the older routers.
    

And the postmortem action item is:

    
    
      Fix the automated workflows for router replacements to ensure the correct
      version of workflows are utilized for both types of routers.
    

The action items should have been "1) make this work for these two routers,
and 2) make sure no platforms ever get left out again".

This shouldn't have happened, because it should be standard practice to test
both upgrade and rollback on all your gear. Network gear vendors do this as
standard practice before they ship new gear with upgrade instructions. Google
can throw together end-to-end automated tests of upgrades/rollbacks and refuse
to perform maintenance until tests pass.

The bigger postmortem question should be, why was the change allowed at all if
the platform didn't support rollback? Additional action item: "3) don't allow
changes if the platforms don't support and have successful rollback tests".

Now, did they _need_ to test rollback? Maybe they don't mind portions of
CloudSQL, Spanner, Storage, BigTable, and AppEngine being down for 41 minutes
in one zone. But if they're not even testing rollback for BGP changes, what
else aren't they testing?

...Also, lol, they realized in the middle of an upgrade that they didn't have
enough network cable? Maybe add an extra action item: "4) count how much
network cable you have before you start replacing core routers"

~~~
trevyn
Spanner and Storage at least are region-wide, so a single AZ going down
shouldn’t affect customers on those products.

------
MitchellCash
Some analysts predict YouTube to bring in $15 billion in ad revenue in 2018.
If so, they are losing around $28,000 for every minute they are down.

~~~
pmart123
I think you meant $280,000?

~~~
usuallymatt
Nah, $28k -
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=15%2C000%2C000%2C000+divided+by+52...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=15%2C000%2C000%2C000+divided+by+525960&t=lm&ia=calculator)

~~~
pmart123
-1 on my mental math, +1 on duckduckgo's UI for arithmetic.

~~~
cjhopman
Google's is more impressive:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=15+billion+divided+by+minute...](https://www.google.com/search?q=15+billion+divided+by+minutes+per+year)

Or even better:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=%2415+billion+per+year+in+do...](https://www.google.com/search?q=%2415+billion+per+year+in+dollars+per+minute)

------
bigsassy
Yup, this is all I get when I load it:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/thbiecwx04on7d5/Screenshot%202018-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/thbiecwx04on7d5/Screenshot%202018-10-16%2021.17.24.png?dl=0)

------
ki85squared
Interestingly, this article [1] mentions a 2008 YouTube outage caused by a BGP
misconfig during an attempt to ban YouTube in Pakistan. Included is a
screenshot similar to what we've seeing with this outage. Possibly related?

[1] [https://blog.cdemi.io/beginners-guide-to-understanding-
bgp/](https://blog.cdemi.io/beginners-guide-to-understanding-bgp/)

------
Scoundreller
Can Netflix handle the extra load? Haha.

~~~
sandov
And Twitch.

------
alcamore
A lot of different sites are down right now. I wonder what's going on.

~~~
abledon
what are some others?

~~~
reubenmorais
Quora is down for me.

~~~
bpye
Quota still seems to be up for me, South West England.

------
hugodahl
Fortunately, I still get to see a banner advertising their streaming music
service, or to watch the World Series through Youtube.

Nice to see their ad-service platform isn't impacted. /s

------
HarryPirate
It's back! I've been refreshing every second - That must've fixed it.

------
vertline3
We take a special Joy when things break, I wonder if there is a word for that?

~~~
gniv
A made-up word and a nice video, now that YT is back up:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqovm-
Io2D0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqovm-Io2D0)

~~~
vertline3
Wow! Yeah that feeling of the big storm

------
mindcrime
videolectures.net is still up, so if anybody is bored...

Here's a good one:

[http://videolectures.net/mackay_course_01/](http://videolectures.net/mackay_course_01/)

~~~
YesIndeed
David Mackay's videos and books (freely available) are all great. He was an
excellent teacher, and doer.

------
JonasJSchreiber
Yep, that's what I'm seeing. I also came directly to HN to see if others were,
and this is the top thread. Well done HN!

------
plainOldText
I wonder how much each minute of downtime is worth in revenue numbers?

------
EamonnMR
Still not up here in Metro Boston. I eagerly await the (I assume) super
interesting explanation of what went wrong tomorrow.

~~~
meddlepal
Back now in Boston.

------
bitdeep
Child getting crazy with @youtube down. LoL, they don't understand that
services can get offline. #youtubeisdown

~~~
relaunched
I'm trying to explain it to a very distraught 2.5 year old.

~~~
apetresc
Tell them YouTube is sleeping. My toddler explains every sort of absence as
whatever it is (inanimate or otherwise) sleeping.

------
knaik94
Youtube-dl is also not working surprisingly. It's crazy how I still assumed it
was my network and not youtube. Speaks to how much I depend and rely on
youtube being available as a staple in my life. For me the error just says
webpage is unavailable. I am in NJ so east coast has a large outage probably.

~~~
jen729w
Melbourne, Australia here reporting a home page which loads with blank
placeholder content. 2018-10-17 12:52.

Edit: one minute later, content and images load but videos do not.

Edit: back to placeholder home page.

------
mml
twitter noticed:
[https://twitter.com/hashtag/youtubeisdown](https://twitter.com/hashtag/youtubeisdown)

------
weddpros
[https://googleads.g.doubleclick.net/pagead/id](https://googleads.g.doubleclick.net/pagead/id)
returns a very invalid json to me, starts with: )]}'

~~~
wesalvaro
That's just the common magic XSSI prefix for JSON.

------
samspenc
Yeah I'm getting the following error:

500 Internal Server Error Sorry, something went wrong.

A team of highly trained monkeys has been dispatched to deal with this
situation.

If you see them, send them this information as text (screenshots frighten
them):

<huge hash text>

~~~
ddtaylor
[https://oopsiewhoopsie.com/](https://oopsiewhoopsie.com/) (Warning loud /
NSFW)

------
richardboegli
[https://twitter.com/TeamYouTube/status/1052373937839980544](https://twitter.com/TeamYouTube/status/1052373937839980544)

~~~
app4soft
@TeamYouTube's Twitter stream now fully overloaded with "apologize" and "we a
working" tweets...

Look like nobody will sleep now in YouTube HQ.

------
sircalvin
How many kids will be born in 9 month?

------
siruncledrew
There's a bunch of engineers in some conference room right now probably going
"oh shit...." while slowly accepting the impending doom of a late night at
work.

------
omilu
I had a couple youtube tabs open from this morning, the videos still play and
it's not cached, the videos are hours long. But any new videos aren't working.

~~~
burger_moon
Ya I was listening to a podcast on youtube that was over an hour and no issues
until I clicked home to see something else afterwards.

------
slaymaker1907
Wow, thought my internet was just being weird. Guess not.

------
lettergram
I just went to post this - it does appear so:

[http://downrightnow.com/youtube](http://downrightnow.com/youtube)

------
pasbesoin
Newly accessed videos started failing. Tabs/videos with partially played
videos that were paused, continued to work.

I went and made dinner.

------
z92
Looks like outage report itself is down too.

[https://outage.report/youtube](https://outage.report/youtube)

------
vitobeto
I get an almost empty Youtube interface, Youtube Music is also down, Google
play music is working a little bit slower than usual. I'm in MX.

~~~
mrkstu
YoutubeTV down too. Big footprint outage.

------
ggregoire
Any idea how much money they are going to lose?

------
tananaev
Tried to decode text as base64, but nothing interesting. Either it's not
base64 or the original is in some binary format.

~~~
__george__
It’s an encrypted stack trace, to allow G employees to debug reports but not
allow everyone to see into their systems.

------
EpicEng
Yep, me too. Was just trying to figure out if it was just me and reloaded the
page here to check my connection.

------
qntmfred
Hmm the YouTube app on my TV timed out I just switched to Netflix didn't
figure it was a global issue

------
thrower123
If YouTube can go down, I feel less bad about my crappy code derping out in
production once in a while...

------
MittensKittens
I have tested the status of youtube to confirm if it is still down and it is
T.T

[https://snippet.uilicious.com/test/public/RuGwPjbwFX1QU5EVhv...](https://snippet.uilicious.com/test/public/RuGwPjbwFX1QU5EVhvNHZu)

------
rixrax
Looks like they're up again. :) Was that like a full hour of downtime. I hope
they publish a postmortem. Like others have said, for me, Youtube has always
been there. It is a odd feeling to have experienced [albeit shortly] internet
sans Youtube [again].

------
wingworks
It's back up judging by Google Trends
[https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=now%204-H&q=yo...](https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=now%204-H&q=youtube%20down)

------
isaacg
Some specific pages are giving me internal server errors, e.g.
[https://www.youtube.com/user/MLB?pbjreload=10](https://www.youtube.com/user/MLB?pbjreload=10)

~~~
6432aa7f
How about this one?
[https://www.youtube.com/user/test](https://www.youtube.com/user/test)

------
lysium
They're back online
[https://twitter.com/TeamYouTube/status/1052393799815589889](https://twitter.com/TeamYouTube/status/1052393799815589889)

------
myrandomcomment
Well I was trying to load a video on YouTube a second ago and searched worked
but the video said "error tap to retry". I opened HN to verify my internet and
saw this. So it's broken for some of us ;)

------
samstave
Wow, so i was trying to watch a video on the train at 4:45pm pst and the video
was all jacked and loading weird. I gave up and went on to something else...
so that must have been an early symptom of the outage.

------
aviv
This seems to be GCP related. I know the status page is all green currently...
but we have a lot of services using GCP products and some are failing and
showing increased latency. Pubsub failures as well.

~~~
dabei
YouTube is not built on GCP.

~~~
aviv
Why would you assume this previously known tidbit to be true for the rest of
Youtube's life?

------
ClassAndBurn
Now we all get track how our user traffic increases when YouTube is down...

------
mdani
Google search very slow / down for me. Anyone seeing the same?

------
S_A_P
I noticed this and my first thought was that my phone needed to reboot. Come
on, Youtube doesn't go down... Then I went to a different site and realized it
was an outage...

------
ozaark
Imagine how many pages serving content, product demos, tutorials, etc are
affected by this yt outage.

Good case for hosting your own content/diversifying.

------
tabascco
Don't worry. A team of monkeys is working on it

------
alienreborn
Yes.

[https://twitter.com/hashtag/youtubeisdown](https://twitter.com/hashtag/youtubeisdown)

------
etaioinshrdlu
American Express is also down!

[https://www.americanexpress.com/](https://www.americanexpress.com/)

~~~
LeoPanthera
A coincidence, I am willing to bet.

------
huslage
YouTube TV is throwing errors on the "Home" page, but the "Live" page is
working fine. Some app-side issue, I guess.

------
emersonrsantos
I wonder if there's any link to the Brazilian elections, the candidates are
using YouTube heavily and it's prime time there.

~~~
reese_john
Bolsonaro has not taken over the world ... yet. 17

------
animex
Still down for me. Nothing is working. Loads and then the interface seems to
blank itself out. App just generates playing ID errors.

------
zaxomi
It just started working for me again, in Sweden.

~~~
why_only_15
Same, in the US

------
gothroach
Getting 503's on the Android app on my end.

------
Nutomic
What a good time to learn about Peertube:

[https://joinpeertube.org](https://joinpeertube.org)

------
fjordan
[https://tv.youtube.com/](https://tv.youtube.com/) is also down

------
gabept
I also can't access Google analytics

~~~
fanzhang
Works for me still.

------
wolfpwner
Suddenly I have nothing to do at home..

~~~
Fjolsvith
Not me, I watch netflix, read HN while playing PWI and tinking with my Amiga
CNet BBS running inside WinUAE.

------
ASalazarMX
Right now the front page loaded, but no video played and a refresh went back
to just placeholders.

~~~
kevingrahl
The UI is generated client-side

~~~
ASalazarMX
I meant it loaded completely, thumbnails and descriptions. It came back
shortly after my comment and has responded as fast as ever since.

------
godelmachine
Has YouTube published their outage postmortem?

------
antoaravinth
Not working here in India as well.

------
bredren
I'm curious what happens to Netflix and Amazon Prime Video during moments like
this.

------
antcas
Down for me as well in Colombia.

~~~
jen729w
Ah, Colombia. I was there about 20 years ago and it's still my favourite
country by far. <3

------
zippie
Hacker News is up for me.

In all seriousness, YouTube music and videos are down for me in California.

------
kraig911
Thank god my daughter fell asleep before this happened. It'd be a long night.

------
brunorsini
Getting "An error occurred. Please try again later" playback errors here

------
DoktorEgo
It seems like the interface is working, but the actual content is failing to
load.

~~~
hotpockets
At first, the whole interface was failing to load. There was a 500 error
message and a monkey with a wrench.

~~~
ASalazarMX
Embedded videos also embed the monkey on play.

------
LeoPanthera
Looks like it's back now.

~~~
kencausey
Yep, I actually got my subscription list again and could continue the video
that stopped playing when it went down.

------
chaudhary27
Yep, down for me here in NYC

------
tartoran
Doesn't work in New York, search functionality works but no video load

------
Cursuviam
Direct videos are up again, but it looks like other site features are wonky

------
madwagon
Not working here in Vietnam

------
rashthedude
Youtube is love...Youtube is life(or so we thought). R.I.P 2005 - 2018.

------
dlock
thought it was just my connection ... indonesia can be like that sometimes and
believe it or not i came on here to check if anyone else complaining ... seems
like its true and not just my isp

------
helalctgbd
Here in bangladesh too... YouTube not working ... very surprising ...

------
mcantelon
Probably a good time to torrent what with the intertubes unburdened.

------
jboggan
What I would give to read the postmortem and $$$ cost on this one.

------
aprao
Unfortunate timing, right about when San Bruno leaves for the day.

------
invisible
I wonder if this is a Vitess issue. It’s pretty unusual if so.

------
DonaldFisk
Down and out in London.

------
sjg007
Works fine for me, but I'm on a regional fiber provider.

------
rodriguesram0n
In Brazil, im middle of jungle (Amazonas) Youtube Down!!!!

------
tahon
Yep down for me too, 500 Internal Server Error. (Montana)

------
tudor_sabin
YouTube app does not load any videos in Romania either.

------
AgentK20
And it's back!

~~~
euler_
nope.

------
artellectual
Look at all that work that’s going to get done now.

------
grawprog
I get a 503 network error on the mobile app from western canada right now.
NewPipe will complete searches but gives a content not found error on trying
to load a video.

------
jxramos
Roger that. “Invalid response received.”

------
abend
Gmail isn't working well either.

------
ohnoohnohno
down in switzerland, phone and laptop

------
s3r3nity
Yeah - having some problems myself.

[https://outage.report/youtube](https://outage.report/youtube)

------
mablae
Maybe related to the #libssl CVE ?

------
nodesocket
I have YouTube TV... No TV for me.

------
mml
my aws-based builds just went from 5.5m to > 15m about when this started. aws
issue?

~~~
riknos314
Youtube is owned by Google (since 2008). Would be highly surprised if they
hosted anything on aws

~~~
mml
A company like google would never rely on just a single company like google!

/s

------
smilbandit
back up and with a new youtube music streaming service ad I haven't seen
before.

------
dabei
Any idea or guess on the cause?

------
francocorrea
Yeap is down for me as well :(

------
qubax
Yep. It's down. "pbjreload=10". Seems like an old issue related to cookies.
But who knows.

------
baccheion
...I remember where I was...

------
redleggedfrog
Sign of the end times folks.

~~~
waynecochran
Frogs, Locust, Hail, and YouTube going down.

------
blah9674
Cloudfare site also affected

------
akhong
Not working in Thailand too

------
smartbit
Youtube down in Netherlands

------
headsoup
Issue with Google AMP CDN?

------
mihir1991
YouTube not working for me

------
quickthrower2
Think of the children!

------
gnanesh
Down in India as well.

------
tartoran
Still down east coast

------
Swiegy
Not working in Poland

~~~
Applethief
Down in New Zealand also

------
brickmort
I blame Shane Dawson

------
minhoryang
Same as South,Korea.

------
jordache
probably an unhandled undefined error in the JS code.

------
stefanpl
And it's back!

------
stefanpl
Down in Canada too.

------
p5k
Not working for me.

------
lucaspottersky
major outage worldwide i'd say. im from brazil

------
knaik94
Not working in NJ

------
app4soft
All fixed now...

------
ohnoohnohno
down in switzerland, on phone and laptopn

------
mrsmee89
It's back!

~~~
godelski
Just checked, not for me
[https://screenshots.firefox.com/xbO5zc86pso83oH8/www.youtube...](https://screenshots.firefox.com/xbO5zc86pso83oH8/www.youtube.com)

------
ambicapter
Up for me now!

------
addsubtract
Down in boston

------
Khelouiati
yes, i am from Algeria North africa

------
dirtylowprofile
YouTube is back. Should be all back to normal.

------
gundamhinew
Facebook definitely down. Youtube still fine.

------
maxden
just tried and its working now

------
jurca97edi
not working in Hungary also

------
phy6
Down in MD

------
xxs
Inaccessible from Europe, 3am UTC

------
tpfour
It just came back online for me.

------
trumped
Just came back up for me...

------
ignaces
down in Los Angeles

------
everyone
Not working in Ireland

------
un_montagnard
It's back up.

------
mito88
is it black?

:)

------
YongMan
Down for me.

------
woranl
Did Google just decided to sunset YouTube?

~~~
onychomys
They probably have some similar yet slightly worse product that they've
decided to introduce instead. Such is the life of a google app.

~~~
Nition
We shall call it, Google Video.

------
corodra
We should all develop a song to remember and never forget this day.

~~~
MissionControl
A long long time ago, I can still remember how those videos used to make me
smile... (Take it)

~~~
baking
And I knew if I had my pick, that I could make those people click, and maybe
they'd be happy for a while

~~~
itronitron
subscribers want me to deliver another video with facts and figures

------
bpye
"Where were you when YouTube died."

~~~
DoreenMichele
"On HN, of course."

~~~
RandomGuyDTB
"And why were you not offline?" (continuing song lyrics i think we're making)

~~~
DoreenMichele
We should set it to "American Pie" and make sure to start off mentioning how
we were all still mourning the loss of Paul Allen when _this_ happened.

~~~
RandomGuyDTB
Let's make sure to make this the next stanza ;)

~~~
DoreenMichele
_Where were you when YouTube died?

On HN, of course.

Putting off dealing with my divorce.

And wishing Paul Allen were still alive._

~~~
RandomGuyDTB
I think it goes more like

Where were you when YouTube died

On HN of course

and why were you not offline

putting off dealing with my divorce

I wish paul allen was still alive

..?

(has more of a feel to it, alternating rhymes.)

------
andun
Just add "disable_polymer=1" to every URL

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJQP7kiw5Fk&disable_polymer=...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJQP7kiw5Fk&disable_polymer=1)

yw

~~~
RandomGuyDTB
I use a TamperMonkey script that does that for me, still down.

------
biutthapa
Looks like it.

------
rajacombinator
New NSA/google patch gone wrong?

------
almostApatriot1
Devastating for streamers. Google must compensate

~~~
neotek
Sure, Google should give all streamers a 500% refund on their YouTube fees,
which comes to, let me see, zero dollars.

~~~
almostApatriot1
i picked a bad day to quit facebook live

------
virmundi
I get a mostly empty page with a lot of pro-SJW stuff, which is the opposite
of what I normally get. Not enough Clapton.

